
Show HN: Chrome ext. for browsing GitHub like an IDE: jump-to-def, docs, refs - sqs
https://text.sourcegraph.com/browse-github-like-an-ide-with-the-sourcegraph-chrome-extension-9e279d2b98e9
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Excited to show this to HN folks. Huge credit to Farhan
Attamimi and John Rothfels on our team for creating it.

Happy to answer any questions here about how we built the Sourcegraph Chrome
extension, future plans, issues, etc.

We will be adding more languages soon (beyond Go and Java). Email me at
sqs@sourcegraph.com if you want to beta test JavaScript, Python, Objective-C,
C/C++, Ruby, or Scala. Or just install the extension now and it'll be
automatically updated with more languages in the future.

You can install it directly from
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sourcegraph-
browse...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sourcegraph-browser-
exten/dgjhfomjieaadpoljlnidmbgkdffpack).

~~~
zodvik
What information does the extension send back to your servers?

~~~
sqs
It doesn't send code from the GitHub page to Sourcegraph; it actually only
works if the repo is already mirrored on Sourcegraph (which obviously requires
your explicit permission for private repos).

It will send the name of the repo (e.g., "google/golang" or "JodaOrg/joda-
time"), so that Sourcegraph can see whether that repo is mirrored. If the
names of your repositories alone are sensitive data and you don't want to
trust us, then you shouldn't use the extension. (Repo names can leak to third
parties via the HTTP referer header, even in an alternate universe where this
extension never existed.)

The unpacked code is available at
[https://sourcegraph.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph/-/tree/clien...](https://sourcegraph.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph/-/tree/client/browser-
ext) if you want to poke around. And you can always check the Chrome network
inspector to see the exact data structures.

~~~
zodvik
Thanks! That clears it up.

------
fiatjaf
I've tried this a few days ago (not sure if is the same version) and I liked
it a lot, the problem is that when I click in a function or variable name it
doesn't take me to the code where that function is defined on GitHub, but
instead to a Sourcegraph page.

I imagine this is done on purpose, that you want people to use Sourcegraph and
all its features, but I'm not familiar with Sourcegraph and do not want to use
it now, thus I'm complaining like an ungrateful asshole.

~~~
sqs
This update is precisely what changes that. It took some hard work to get it
to stay on GitHub and make that smooth, but it's ready now.

~~~
fiatjaf
Whoa, I'm installing it right now.

~~~
sqs
Great! Send us feedback at support@sourcegraph.com or at
[https://twitter.com/srcgraph](https://twitter.com/srcgraph).

------
fiatjaf
On the "Github as an IDE" topic, I would like to share my own extension that
may act as a companion to this. It lets you click on module import statements
(for Go, Python, Javascript and Ruby) and be taken to the imported module
source or documentation: [http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/gh-
browser/](http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/gh-browser/)

